# Danny Fortson



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

I wouldnt mine seeing him at the PF next year. He is little unersized but wouldbe a good rebounder and can do the dirty work. I think we could get him from Goldenstate for cheaptoo


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Dallas trades: 
PG Avery Johnson 

Dallas receives: 
PF Danny Fortson 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Johnson is washed up now, but his contract expires next year and the Warriors really want to get rid of Fortson...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Dallas trades:
> PG Avery Johnson
> 
> ...


I would do this in a second. Fortson is a great rebounder and
Avery is destined to spend the entire year on IR just to wait
out his contract. He will be a coach after that.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Last time I checked Fortson was on the Golden State Warriors.


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

Yea hes on the warriors who said anything different?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Dallas trades:
> PG Avery Johnson
> 
> ...


Why would you want to trade with your own team?  But I get what you mean...I think Dallas has gotta give somebody else besides aj. I mean, true, GS wants to dump Fortson, but Fortson will DO something next year and AJ probably wont.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i dont understand, why would the warriors do that, unless it came with josh haword, i dont think that the warriors would do such a thing


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Why*

I think Golden State would do it. They dump the 4 years left on Fortson's contract for Johnson for 1 year and free up cap room for next off season. Fortson barely played for them last year. He argued with Musselmen and was suspended.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i dont understand, why would the warriors do that, unless it came with josh haword, i dont think that the warriors would do such a thing


This certainly would not be done by Golden State from a
basketball standpoint. But from a financial standpoint they may
be happy to do it. If you are stuck with what you perceive as
a bad contract with a guy who is not part of your future then
the most important thing is to get out from under the contract.

Teams will trade for a guy that they have not real desire for
because that player has one year left on the contract and
after the next year they clear up alot of cap space.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would you want to trade with your own team?  But I get what you mean....


Why is everyone so confused? The trade says:

Dallas Trades:
Avery Johnson

Dallas RECIEVES:
Danny Fortson

I never said they would trade with themselves. It says what Dallas gives up and what they get in return.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Whoops, my bad there ...but next time, I think it's better to put the other team involved in the trade.


----------

